# 

## dorcha

Witam

Po świątecznych rozmowach przy stole wpadłam na pomysł żeby wykończyć poddasze boazerią lub deską szalówkową, a nie tradycyją płytą GK. 

Między krokwie włożyłam wełnę 15 cm (to już jest)

i wymysliłam sobie,

że nabiję na krokwie (pionowo) drewniane kantówki 4x5 uprzednio rozkładając poprzecznie wełnę piątkę. 

Wełna (piątka) w miejscach łączenia krokwi z kantówką będzie ściśnięta do minimum, a w pozostałych miejscach będzie swobodnie rozłożona.

W ten sposób uzyskam stelaż do umocowania poziomej boazerii.
Nie wiem jednak, czy odstępy między kantówkami 75-95 cm będą odpowiednie (nie za wąskie i nie za szerokie) do umocowania deski szalówki i czy taki stelaż wystrczy. 

Co myślicie o moim pomyśle, czy tak można zrobić??

Dorota

----------


## Bold

kantówki przymocuj do krokwi za pomocą wieszaków ES, niech sobie to wszystko pracuje, ja mam rozstaw co 80 cm i jest OK

----------


## dorcha

Bold

jak się cieszę, że odpowiedziałeś   :big grin:  

Jakiego drewna użyłeś, jaki masz odstęp między krokwią a kantówką??

czy możesz podesłać zdjęcia skosów, jak to wygląda w realu??

[email protected]

Pozdrawiam
Dorota

----------


## EZS

też miałam ten pomysł. Ale nie miałam wysezonowanej boazerii   :Confused:  szwagier z dużym doświadczeniem w pracy z drewnem wybił mi z głowy położenie świeżo zakupionej. Podobno wysezonowanej się nie kupi (nawet jak ktoś zapewnia że oczywiście), poza tym dom mokry, jak sie połozy bardzo sciśle, to się wypaczy a jak podeschnie - będa szpary, jak połozyć z luzem -szpary będą jeszcze większe. Trzeba by za jakiś czas zdjąć i przebić od nowa... 
A jak będą szpary, to będą wyłazić pająki na przykład...
w efekcie mam panele dość nieźle udajhące boazerię. Też dobrze.

----------


## Bold

odstęp mam ok 3 cm

reszta zdjęć jest na moim dzienniku
moja boazeria jest świerkowa i trzeba brać boazerie z dobrego źródła, suszoną w suszarni, wtedy nic się już nie rozeschnie

----------


## dorcha

*Bold*

Obejrzałam Twój dziennik, ale tak poglądowego jak to powyżej zdjęcia nie znalazłam.

jakiej grubości desek użyłeś??


*EZS*

Wychodzę z założenia, że gdyby każdy przejmował się rozsychaniem to nie mielibyśmy drewnianych podłóg, domów, elementów wykończeń.

jakoś to rozsychanie mnie nie przeraża. Płyty GK np. pękają na łączeniach.

Dorota

----------


## JackBrown

Wykończenia drewniane, wg mnie są o wiele ładniejsze, niż ściany z gk. Gratuluje pomysłu.

----------


## qwert

witam. mam takie drewniane poddasze.
deski szalunkowe 16cm szerokie 2 cm grube, na pióro i wpust, nie wiem czy suche, pewnie nie. na pewno nie!!!!

konstrukcja  została zrobiona z kawałków drewna o przekroju ok  8cmx4cm prostopadle dokręconych do krokwii i płatwii. do nich były kręcone listwy było to konieczne by:
 stworzyć 30cm pustki na wełnę i by zrobić idealnie równą konstrukcję do przybicia szalunku.

same deski były tak przybite,że nie widać jednego gwożdzia. były przybijane przez póro.





[/b]

----------


## dorcha

*qwert*

Jakie odstępy dawałeś między listwami, do których dokręcałeś deski??

Czy rozstaw 80-90 cm spowoduje wypaczenie desek??


Dorota

----------


## listek

Fajne, że chociaz troche wątek sie rozwinął. Sam zastanawiam sie nad drewnem na poddaszu (dwie sypialnie, łazienki brak).
Zastanawiam się, czy trudniej boazerie utrzymac w czystości?

Kolejna rzecz, czy zamiast wełny nie zastosowac styropianu (2x12cm). 

Jeśli macie wiecej zdjęc z poddaszem w drewnie (przygotowanie rusztu, wynik końcowy) to równiez prosze o przesłanie na adres 
[email protected]

----------


## Killer_su

> kantówki przymocuj do krokwi za pomocą wieszaków ES, niech sobie to wszystko pracuje, ja mam rozstaw co 80 cm i jest OK


IMHO kantówki można bić do krokwi i wieszaki nie są potrzebne.

----------


## qwert

nie pamiętam odstępów, bo nie ja robiłem, tylko stolarze. 
dodam, że pierwsz ekipa kompletnie sobie z tym nie radziła. druga, stolarze z krwii i kosci z doswiadczeniem, zrobili to dobrze i wtedy zobaczyłem ile przy tym moze być problemów, które oni świetnie rozwiązali.
szczególnie łuki, to wyzsza szkoła jazdy.


a deski paczyć się nie powinny. bo mają 2 cm grubości i są na wpust i pióro , do tego przybite do stelaży. ta kondstrukcja jest naprawdęsztywna.

pochwalę się :smile:

----------


## dorcha

*Killer_su*

Co wtedy z wełną?? Ścisnąć ją między krokwią a kantówką??

Dorota

----------


## dorcha

Ja łuków nie mam, tylko okna dachowe i prosta lukarna. 
Powinno być jeszcze łatwiej.

Dorota

----------


## qwert

ale skosy i spasowanie tez nie było łatwe. jakos nie wyobrazam sobie by dało się to zrobić samemu, bez tych ich róznych dziwnych przyrządów do pomiarów kątów i obrabiania drzewa. ale dla chcącego...

----------


## dorcha

Nie mówię, że sama to będę robiła   :big grin:  

Mam szwagra, który trochę para się stolarstwem.

Dorota

----------


## K74

A my zrobiliśmy sami   :big grin:  . Trochę to trwało i nie było łatwe. Ale za to jaka satysfakcja, że jednak się udało   :big grin:  .

----------


## listek

> A my zrobiliśmy sami   . Trochę to trwało i nie było łatwe. Ale za to jaka satysfakcja, że jednak się udało   .


Zdjęcia, zdjęcia, zdjęcia   :oops: 

MOga być na prywatnego.

Ps. Nie mam łuków i też będę chciał sam spróbować samodzielnej zabudowy  :smile:

----------


## Killer_su

> *Killer_su*
> 
> Co wtedy z wełną?? Ścisnąć ją między krokwią a kantówką??


Jeżeli wełna między krokwiami nie wystarczy (a przeważnie nie wystarcza) to można jeszcze upchać ją pomiędzy kantówką (łatami) nabitymi do krokwi od wewnątrz. Wieszaki nadal będą niepotrzebne, ale jeżeli chcesz dać dużo tej wełny to mogą wyjść taniej.  :cool:

----------


## dorcha

Chyba będę jednak musiałą skorzystać z wieszaków. Będąc wczoraj na działce zmierzyłam "równość" krokwi i okazało się, że nie można do nich równo przybic kantówek (łat). Prosta kantówka po przyłożeniu do krokwi nie pasowała do trzech kolejnych krokwi. Jak pasowała do dwóch pierwszych to nie pasowała do trzeciej i odwrotnie. Takie róznice można chyba tylko wyrównać wieszakami, chybaże macie jakis inny pomysł.


Dorota

----------


## K74

> Zdjęcia, zdjęcia, zdjęcia  
> Ps. Nie mam łuków i też będę chciał sam spróbować samodzielnej zabudowy


W dzienniku są. A link do dziennika w stopce   :smile:  .

My nie kombinowaliśmy z wełną sami. Panowie od ocieplania poddasza przygotowali nam wszystko tak jak do kładzenia płyt g-k. Pomiędzy krokwie dali wełnę, później stelaż metalowy i "w stelażu" jeszcze jedna warstwa wełny, na to folia paroizolacyjna. Stelaż odpowiednio wypoziomowali (bo krokwie nie trzymały idealnej płaszczyzny). Tylko zamiast przykręcać do stelażu płytę g-k, przykręciliśmy do niej jeszcze jeden (tym razem drewniany stelaż). I na tym drewnianym montowliśmy deski boazeryjne (na pióro-wpust za pomocą specjalnych uchwytów). Połączenia, np. dwóch skosów, albo skosu ze ścianą) zamaskowaliśmy listwami drewnianymi.

----------


## adam_mk

Witam

Dom w sporej części z drewna - "gada"...
W kilku mieszkałem.
Nawet to polubiłem...
Fajne efekty głęboką nocą... Zwłaszcza jak się pogoda ostro zmienia...

Potwierdzi ktoś?
Zaprzeczy?
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## listek

> Napisał listek
> 
> Zdjęcia, zdjęcia, zdjęcia  
> Ps. Nie mam łuków i też będę chciał sam spróbować samodzielnej zabudowy 
> 
> 
> W dzienniku są. A link do dziennika w stopce   .


Widziałem, widziałem, bardzo ładnie, nawet sobie zapisałem   :oops:  
Jesli mozna i masz to prosze o zdjęcia stelaża  :smile: 




> My nie kombinowaliśmy z wełną sami. Panowie od ocieplania poddasza przygotowali nam wszystko tak jak do kładzenia płyt g-k. Pomiędzy krokwie dali wełnę, później stelaż metalowy i "w stelażu" jeszcze jedna warstwa wełny, na to folia paroizolacyjna. Stelaż odpowiednio wypoziomowali (bo krokwie nie trzymały idealnej płaszczyzny). Tylko zamiast przykręcać do stelażu płytę g-k, przykręciliśmy do niej jeszcze jeden (tym razem drewniany stelaż). I na tym drewnianym montowliśmy deski boazeryjne (na pióro-wpust za pomocą specjalnych uchwytów). Połączenia, np. dwóch skosów, albo skosu ze ścianą) zamaskowaliśmy listwami drewnianymi.


Ja jeszcze nie wiem, kto bedzie to wykonywał.

Może pytanie trywialne, ale czy mocowaliście boazerię do stelaza (jesli metalowy, to chyba wkretami)?
Ładnie zamaskowane i nie widziałem.

Czy ta boazeria to drewno? Czym malowaliscie?

Dzieki za odp

Sorki, że męczę, ale trudno znaleźckogoś, kto robił zabudowe inna niz kartongipsem.

----------


## listek

> Witam
> 
> Dom w sporej części z drewna - "gada"...
> Potwierdzi ktoś?
> Zaprzeczy?
>  
> Adam M.


Witaj Adamie.
Masz na mysli "pracę" drewna ?
Zazwyczaj boazeria jest w miare wyszuszona. Poza tym jak sie da gęsto stelaże to nie powinno (chyba) tak pracowac?

----------


## Killer_su

I to jest bardzo dobry pomysł  :Smile: 




> w handlu sa specjalne wkrety do mocowania lat itp. wkrety sa tak skonstruowane ze, przy dobraniu ich do lat np 40 wykrecaja sie tylko z krokwi pozostajac dalej w lacie i tym samym tworzac szczeline miedzy lata a krokwia


Pamiętasz może nazwę albo producenta?

----------


## adam_mk

Drewno pracować nie powinno, ale to jednak robi...
Cicho, ciemno, spokojnie, tylko czasem gdzieś "coś" ewidentnie stąpnie czy zrobi kilka kroków...

Wyobraźnia wtedy galopuje....  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

O tym piszę...
Adam M.

----------


## K74

> Cicho, ciemno, spokojnie, tylko czasem gdzieś "coś" ewidentnie stąpnie czy zrobi kilka kroków...
> 
> Wyobraźnia wtedy galopuje....    
> 
> O tym piszę...


Adamie nie oglądaj już tych filmów   :big grin:   :Wink2:  .




> Jesli mozna i masz to prosze o zdjęcia stelaża


Zdjęć stelaża niestety nie ma   :sad:  . Ale to były po prostu kantówki sosnowe 2x3 cm przymocowane wkrętami do metalowego stelaża od g-k. Stelaż metalowy był poprzecznie do krokwi, a kantówki drewniane pod kątem prostym do niego (czyli równolegle do krokwi). Odstępy pomiędzy kantówkami to ok. 50 cm. Na to boazeria prostopadle do krokwi (oraz drewnianych kantowek).




> czy mocowaliście boazerię do stelaza (jesli metalowy, to chyba wkretami)?


Stelaż był drewniany (patrz wyżej). Boazerię mocowaliśmy specjalnymi "żabkami", które wciskało się we wpust i przywiercało do kantówek. Następnie taką "żabkę" zakrywało pióro następnej deski boazeryjnej. Deski były ukłdane od góry do dołu (lub od sufitu do podłogi   :Wink2:  ). Takie "żabki" można kupić w Castoramie.




> Czy ta boazeria to drewno? Czym malowaliscie?


Tak, to drewno świerkowe. Malowane białym lakierem akrylowym (4-krotnie) Daxol.

----------


## adam_mk

Byłeś kiedyś nocą sam w 2 piętrowym domu prawie-drewnianym?
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
I jak do tego padło zasilanie?

GADA JAK DZIKI!!!
 :Lol:  
Superfajne! 
Mnie sie podoba!
Adam M.

----------


## Killer_su

W wielkim, starym i praktycznie niezabezpieczonym domu w lesie   :big grin:  
Robi wrażenie! To prawda! Ale wystarczy wyjść na zewnątrz i mistyczny czar pryska   :big tongue:

----------


## Killer_su

> Może coś takiego http://www.marcopol.pl/index.php?par...product_id=111
> Mogą być różnych producentów, trzeba tylko pamiętać że, odcinek bez gwintu musi być dłuższy od grubości kantówki.


Wydaje mi się, że nie o takim rozwiązaniu *FlashBack* pisał...

----------


## listek

Dziekuję. W razie pytan mogę męczyć?  :big grin:

----------


## madula

Hej, podnoszę temat wykończenia poddasza w drewnie, gdyż szukam inspiracji  :smile:  Macie jakieś pomysły? Realizacje?

----------


## Barbossa

> Witam
> 
> Dom w sporej części z drewna - "gada"...
> W kilku mieszkałem.
> Nawet to polubiłem...
> Fajne efekty głęboką nocą... Zwłaszcza jak się pogoda ostro zmienia...
> 
> Potwierdzi ktoś?
> Zaprzeczy?
> ...


skoro to ktoś dźwignął to potwierdzam
szczególnie ostatnio, nad ranem, jak te siarczyste mrozy były
jak pierdolło.....
a że kupa śniegu była na dachu, to pomysleliśmy, że konstrukcja się wali, he he
a tak to takie stuki "rozprężania" przy nagrzewaniu słońcem, nie za częst, ale dosyć słyszalne

----------


## tojato

http://forum.muratordom.pl/boazeria-...light=boazeria

----------


## madula

Podziele sie tym co znalazlam

----------


## madula

i jeszcze wiecej fotek. Moze komus sie przyda  :smile:

----------

A jak to wychodzi kosztowo?

Mi generalnie spaprali fachoffcy sypialnię jeśli chodzi o k-g, wysokie skosy polepili z małych kawałków płyt, dali za rzadko stelaż no i oczywiście to pęka na łączeniach. Teraz poratowaliśmy sprawę tapetą z włókna szklanego i całkiem fajnie to wyszło, ale za 2-3 lata przypuszczalnie i tak to zwalimy i zrobimy od nowa.
Może generalnie wywalę wszystie kartony z gipsem na poddaszu jak to nie zabija finansowo  :wink:  Też mi się bardzo podoba drewno - mniammm. Zwłaszcza takie szersze jasne deski, żeby się nie kojarzyło ze smętną boazerią.

Piękne te Wasze wnętrzna   :big grin:  

Tak to jest jak ktoś ma ciągłą potrzebę zmian i ciągle tą swoją chałupę chce przerabiać i dopieszczać   :oops:

----------


## madula

Ja narazie szukam inspiracji, gdyz za rok planujemy sufit w drewnie zrobic. Cala gore domu oprocz lazienki. Jak wyjdzie cenowo? Jeszcze nie wiem ale napewno napisze. Mamy spotkanie ze stolarzem w kwietniu. U mnie troche sprawa ulatwiona bo mamy wlasny kawalek lasu z ktorego bedziemy wycinac sosny. 

Osobiscie bardziej wole szerokie deski niz waskie. Chyba zeby dac na przemian- jedna waska, jedna szeroka. Albo dwie szerokie, jedna waska.

----------


## monia i marek

Już miałam zakładać nowy wątek na temat drewna na skosach, a tu ... proszę, jest taki temat na forum i to całkiem niedawno odgrzebany   :big grin:  
Mam pytanie - ma ktoś skosy w drewnie z szerszych desek?

----------


## 19710128

Witam.
Doradźcie coś dobrzy ludzie.
Jestem na etapie wykańczania poddasza. Chcę położyć boazerię. To pewne.
Mam położoną wełnę między krokwiami na skosach od murłaty do samego szczytu.
Planuję 30 cm ocieplenia 15 już jest. Na stropie będzie między i nad jętkami więc stelaż chcę przykręcić jak najwyżej najlepiej do samych jętek. Natomiast na skosach muszę opuścić stelaż 15cm od krokwi. moje pytanie z czego najlepiej zrobić stelaż pod boazerię?? Drewniany czy metalowy?? W związku z dużą odległością na skosach od krokwi czy potrzebny jest stelaż krzyżowy??
Pytam bo błądzę:
1. między jętkami a stelażem na stropie trzeba zostawić trochę miejsca czy można kręcić łaty tak aby się stykały z jętką? Może przybić bezpośrednio?
2. na skosach wystarczy pojedynczy stelaż, czy może lepiej krzyżowy albo dać wzmocnienia poprzeczne chociaż pomiędzy łatami żeby wzmocnić konstrukcje? wtedy wszystkie łaty będą sztywno połączone i stelaż będzie na skosie jedną całością. to chyba lepiej? odległość od krokwi 15cm na drugą warstwe wełny.
3. czy połączyć np paskiem blachy łaty ostatnią na stropie z pierwszą na skosie?
4. kwestia połączenia ze ścianką kolankową. ponieważ murłata jest przesunięta 15cm od lica ściany wewnętrznej a skos kończy się powyżej końca ścianki, muszę ściankę kolankową przedłużyć do skosa też boazerią przybitą do stelaża. czy dać łatę w poziomie i kręcić ją też na uchwytach es do murłaty czy jakoś inaczej? czy może podbić jakimś klockiem do murłaty i do tego łatę i boazerię wtedy wyjdzie na sztywno ale chyba do murłaty może już być na sztywno zresztą będą to deseczki jakieś 20cm wysokie.
Właściwie to wieszaki es czy bić łaty bezpośrednio do krokwi i jętek.
pomocy ludzie którzy to już zrobiliście.
Z góry dzięki za wszelkie informacje.


Pozdro
kg

----------


## 19710128

widzę, że nikt nic nie pisze.
Jeszcze pytanie:
Kilka decyzji zapadło. Na sufit i skos deska boazeryjna 20mm. Lepsza niż 14mm świerkowa. Na skosach pod krokwiami 15 cm wełny.
Zwracam się do fachowców, doświadczonych i tych co mają to za sobą.

Stelaż 4x5 cm. Jak mocować stelaz do krokwi na skosach (15cm odległość od dołu krokwi) i do jętek na stropie??
Na sztywno czy na wieszakach??
Na skosie dawać stelaż krzyżowy czy niepotrzebny??
Dzięki serdeczne
Pozdrawiam kg

----------


## Amelia 2

Może moje zdjęcia coś pomogą

----------


## 19710128

witam
ruszt drewniany.
czy mocowany do metalowego stelaża a ten na uchwytach do krokwi??
nie widać dobrze.
ja myślę o kręceniu rusztu drewnianego bezpośrednio do krokwi.
nie wiem czy dobrze?
posdro
kg

----------


## 19710128

> Napisał 19710128
> 
> ...
> ja myślę o kręceniu rusztu drewnianego bezpośrednio do krokwi.
> nie wiem czy dobrze?
> posdro
> kg
> 
> 
> dobrze.


dzięki
a kręcić śrubami czy może gwoździe kręcone albo pierścieniowe wystarczą?
pozdro
kg

----------


## 19710128

> wkrety do drewna (nie czarne fosfatowane do g/k) lub karbiaki/pierscieniowe (gwozdzie ciesielskie).


pierścieniowe są ok. robiłem takimi dach. urwą się a nie wyciągną z drewna.
pozdro.kg

----------


## Amelia 2

> witam
> ruszt drewniany.
> czy mocowany do metalowego stelaża a ten na uchwytach do krokwi??
> nie widać dobrze.
> ja myślę o kręceniu rusztu drewnianego bezpośrednio do krokwi.
> nie wiem czy dobrze?
> posdro
> kg


zależy jaki ma być kierunek desek, podobno i podłogi i sufity powinno się kłaść od drzwi do okna, czyli prostopadle do drzwi.

----------


## 19710128

witam miłośników drewnianych poddaszy.
mam dom na ukończeniu i tak sobie wymyśliłem, że wykończe poddasze.

krokwie 15cm między nimi wełna 15cm od ścianki kolankowej do samego szczytu.
jętki na stropie 18cm. między jętki wełna 15cm oprócz tej na skosach.
do jętek kręcone łaty drewniane 4x5cm.
do krokwi na skosach kręcone kawałki łat 4x5 cm wzdłużnie do krokwi jako dystans 5cm do zwiększenia grubości wełny.
do tych kawałków kręcone łaty poprzecznie 4x5 cm.
pomiędzy łaty na skosach wełna 10cm dla uzyskania grubości izolacji 25cm.
pomiędzy łaty na stropie 5cm wełny.
na to paroizolacja.
na to deska podbiciowa.
moje pytanie:
czy jak dam łaty co 40cm (czy może wystarczy co 50cm) to grubośc deski może być jak boazeryjnej 14 -16 cm i wełna miedzy łatami nie spowoduje z czasem wybrzuszeń na stropie???
proszę o opinie co sądzicie o tym rozwiązaniu?
może czegoś jest za dużo za gęsto albo za mało??
czym pomalować podbiciówke?? podkład i nawierzchniowa

----------


## ve**rd**

jedni kładą drewno na poddaszu, a my właśnie zrywamy  :wink: 
po kilku latach opatrzyło się , a sufit wydaje się ciężki.
Obecnie zrywamy drewno i zakładamy płyty gipsowe.
I tak się kręci   :wiggle:

----------


## madula

podnosze

----------


## Miszaki

Nasze poddasze od początku chcieliśmy zabudowywać drewnem. Kupiliśmy boazerię świerkową, wszystko robimy sami: małż i ja (żona). Wychodzi świetnie (jak na nasze zerowe doświadczenie z materiałem: handlowiec i analityk finansowy  :smile: ). Nie mamy skończonego na 100% ani jednego pomieszczenia, ale pierwsza wychodzi na prowadzenie sypialnia. Polecam wszystkim takie sufity i skosy, bo efekt zapiera dech, a zdjęcia tego nie oddają nawet w 50% procentach!

----------


## bajanadjembe

Brawo.
Uwielbiam poddasza w drewnie. Sama mam takie.
Trzeba się przygotować na to, że tak wykończony daszek od spodu, trachę... "pomrukuje". I to jest najfajniejsze.

----------


## orko

> witam miłośników drewnianych poddaszy.
> mam dom na ukończeniu i tak sobie wymyśliłem, że wykończe poddasze.
> 
> krokwie 15cm między nimi wełna 15cm od ścianki kolankowej do samego szczytu.
> jętki na stropie 18cm. między jętki wełna 15cm oprócz tej na skosach.
> do jętek kręcone łaty drewniane 4x5cm.
> do krokwi na skosach kręcone kawałki łat 4x5 cm wzdłużnie do krokwi jako dystans 5cm do zwiększenia grubości wełny.
> do tych kawałków kręcone łaty poprzecznie 4x5 cm.
> pomiędzy łaty na skosach wełna 10cm dla uzyskania grubości izolacji 25cm.
> ...


U mnie pod krokwiami jest 20 cm wełny.
Do krokwi zostały nadbite kantówki 10cmx5cm w pierwszej warstwie i 10cmx3cm w drugiej warstwie w rozstawie co 48 cm (miałem wełnę w płytach o szerokości 50 cm). Dodatkowo całość została wzmocniona płytami osb (wysoka szczelność - w szczeliny pomiędzy płytami poszła pianka) na co poszła folia aluminiowa klejona do ścian i na zakładkach i na to dopiero poszła boazeria bita gwoździami w kantówki

----------


## bajanadjembe

Bardzo solidne wykonanie.
U mnie wysokośc poddasza nie pozwoliła na takie rozwiazanie, jak u ciebie, *orko*.
*19710128* , czy masz pełne deskowanie? Domyślam się ,że nie.

----------


## tomeek

Pytamie do* Miszaki*
Czym malowaliście te deski?
czy możesz wkleić zdjęcie z bliska jednej deski, czy widać strukturę drewna?
ja już mam ułożoną boazerię ale tylko na skosach i jeszcze nie bieloną. Żona woli taką surową a ja bym pomalował.

----------


## Miszaki

Hej,
struktura jest widoczna. My malowaliśmy 2 razy dla uzyskania pełnego krycia bielą, ale jeśli lubisz możesz dać jedną warstwę, wtedy uzyskasz efekt pobielenia. 
Ja bym pomalowała  :smile: 
Na zdjęciu kawałek sufitu z nieskończonymi listwami maskującymi.

----------


## loczek32

bold bardzo cię proszę o przeslanie zdięć z drewnianym poddaszem ...

----------

